# free zone visa



## 1037 (Aug 7, 2014)

I am working in a free zone company since four months only if I get another job offer it is possible to transfer my visa to my new employer.
My current company already took signature on additional paper which is part of my employment contract that up to Noe year I can't work, provide my services to other form, client ect.
Free zone visa can be transfer to a none free zone company.
If I left from use with o
ut complete my one or three year period of time what will be the restrictions.
Is there will be a ban 
If yes how many months could be.


----------

